# Moving to USA



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good Morning

A very quick question !!

Looking to move to America, only renting to begin with but the question is ....
I am a full time housewife/doggie mum !!! and my husband work in the UAE. He works away 8 weeks at a time and commute to our property in Spain for his leave.

Would be able to rent in America long term although my husband would not be living full time ... I would be with my dogs. Would we have to apply for a Green Card ?


Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Before you can deal with the rental issue, you need to figure out what sort of visa you're eligible for. Normally, you need either an employer or a close family member (spouse, parent or adult child) to sponsor your visa application (there are exceptions, but pretty narrowly defined).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Wellington10 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> A very quick question !!
> 
> ...


Unless you have close relatives to sponsor you for a visa (since you are not eligible for a work visa) you won't be able to move to the US.


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you for your replies !!!

The only thing we could possibly get is a sponsor from my husbands company, he works in the UAE for an American company.... this is the only route open to us 

Saw on the American Embassy that visa can be issued if you are brining in excess of $100,000 of savings....

Some did mention to me you can live in America for a max of 6 months without a visa !!! not sure how correct this would be...

The only alternative is to split my time 6 months Spain 6 months America !!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Slow down Wellington10:>)

B2 visa has to be applied for and allows up to 180 consecutive days in the US. The final decision lies with the immigration officer at point of entry.

I do not know what you saw where stating 100.000 savings will get a visa issued. The only per se monetary option is an investment at risk of 500.000.

It looks like your plan will come back to a transfer through your husband's company.


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Not gonig to give up just yet 

Have asked my husband to talk to his HR dept and see if they can do anything.... if not might just take the 180 day option if I can !!! 

Already looked into flight cost for me and the dogs ... also houses to rent !!!! 
It is just something I have always wanted to do , maybe not now but in a few years perhaps !!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The '180 day' option is a B2 tourist visa. If you're from a country that qualifies for the VWP (visa waiver plan) it's tough to get a B2 visa.
They're sometimes given to retired people, or snowbirds that like to spend winters in the warm (eg Florida)....but, even in these cases, there's no guarantee they'll be allowed in at the border, if they're deemed to be spending too much time in the US.

Also... bringing dogs with you will be seen as immigration intent, as people don't normally take dogs on vacation. That'll be a red flag, and an almost-certain refusal.


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ref dogs.. they are show dogs ! one of the reasons to got to America.. lots of dog shows !!!!

Will call the embassy to day in London, will just see if they can confirm somethings for me ...

Thank you everyone for your commments


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wellington10 said:


> Ref dogs.. they are show dogs ! one of the reasons to got to America.. lots of dog shows !!!!
> 
> Will call the embassy to day in London, will just see if they can confirm somethings for me ...
> 
> Thank you everyone for your commments


The call centers are notorious for giving misleading information:>)

travel.state.gov is an official source written in plain English. It comes to your qualifications. As UK citizen you can enter up to 90 days under EST and VWP. You can apply for B2 which when granted allows up to 180 days. Remember - B2 non-approval means no reapplication for generally three years and loss of VWP privileges. Take your pick.

You may want to read up on requirements for shipping canines to the US and back to the UK. There are breed restrictions.


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you will have a look now

REf; the dogs already checked out OK. Its actually cheaper to fly my dogs to America from Spain then it is to the UK .... $200 per dogs to USA £1800 per dog to UK !!!! 
They are not on the naughty dog list in America ...


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Wellington10 said:


> Thank you will have a look now
> 
> REf; the dogs already checked out OK. Its actually cheaper to fly my dogs to America from Spain then it is to the UK .... $200 per dogs to USA £1800 per dog to UK !!!!
> They are not on the naughty dog list in America ...


You really need to see if you can get a visa first before you worry about your dogs!

And it would be very hard on a dog IF you do get the B2 visa to keep shipping them every 6 months back and forth.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a question, though. If the OP is bringing her dogs with her to the US to show, will a B2 visa be appropriate? Wouldn't showing dogs be considered "working"? Particularly if there is prize money at stake?

Don't know what sort of visa would be appropriate, but it's certainly something you should check out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am not a prohandler.. just a pet owner with show quality dogs. Its my hobby not income as I have never come across any show that actually give you prize money!!! just free dog food !!! 
My husband is the wage earner not me !!!!

I will look into all my options and will decide what to do then...
I will go over on a 3/4 week holiday and visit my shortlist of places that I am interested in.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry, I wasn't trying to accuse you of anything. Just advising that you need to mention your plans (about showing your dogs) when asking questions about visas. There is also the matter that the requirements for bringing the dogs with you can vary by state in the US (or at least it used to).

If you know other dog owners who regularly take their dogs to the States for shows, you might want to ask them for any advise they might have. Or even any dog clubs or associations you belong to. Unfortunately, the advice you get from the consulates isn't always entirely correct, so the more sources you can draw on, the more confident you can be of what you find out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you Bev ....

Believe it or not I have done a check as I have Bull Terriers and have only been looking for BT friendly states !!! .... Yes I am the mad dog woman !!!

Got quite a few doggie friends in America and have also contacted the AKC...

just got to get the visa situation sorted now !!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ordnance regulation animals does fall under county and municipality.


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Avoiding non dog friendly areas !!! this is one of the reasons I did not move out to the UAE... if my dogs are not welcome then neither am I !!!


----------

